# Skinny arms!



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

What are your favourite arm exercises? I have the most ridiculously skinny arms, even for a girl. All my strength is in my legs and I think I look out of proportion.

Also, if you have awesome arms, feel free to post pictures of them here. My arms need inspiration.


----------



## Paran (Dec 7, 2009)

Me tooooo and I am a guy haha. I await these useful tips.

My main issue is with my wrists... but ive read its very difficult to make them thicker


----------



## Micliph (Dec 28, 2008)

*Protein and exercise*

Eat more especially protein rich food like tuna and other sea foods 

Then buy or loan a dumbbell weight (sry im danish) and use it everyday just for 10 minutes or something, that did the trick for me and my arms looks bigger and it fits my body well even though my chest and other is skinnier looking than my arms 

PS: and if you cut down your fat intake which you should do, while eating more tuna then the results will naturally show, maybe even without exercise.

google some recipes for tuna salat, tuna pie, salmon pie, mackerel with tomato or something like that


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Biceps - Barbell curls, hammer curls
Triceps - Skullcrushers, standing overhead extensions, close grip bench press
Shoulders - Overhead press, lateral raises
Forearms - I don't work forearms directly, but I find deadlifts to be great for forearm strength and mass

If you want bigger arms, eat above your caloric maintenance level, lift, and wait.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

^ Good advice.

If you have long arms like me, it will be a bit more difficult to get bigger arms, not because you have less muscle, but rather because the muscle has to cover more ground. The solution: LIFT HEAVY! Even if you're a girl, you should lift heavy and keep don't end the set until you can't move the weights anymore.

Also, use free weights rather than machines (because free weights tend to work the smaller support muscles better than machines do, making for a more complete exercise).

Also, keep in mind that your triceps are what will ultimately make your arms look bigger, not your biceps (because your triceps are bigger muscles).

But be careful not to overwork these muscles: these are small muscles, and so can't take as much work as your chest or back or legs. I recommend you do no more than 6 sets (of 2 different exercises) in one day, and to allow that muscle to rest for at least 3 days between workouts. Also keep in mind that chest exercises tend to also work your triceps and back exercises (I wouldn't necessarily count these among your 6 set total, but you might want to factor them in, just in case; the only thing worse than not exercising is over-exercising).

As far as wrists go, my wrists are extremely thin, and there isn't much we can do about that. I sometimes see big guys at the gym with somewhat thin wrists, though they're hard to notice what with being offset by the ginormous other muscles they have. But, we can work our forearms, which I think helps make our arms (and wrists) look bigger. I do wrist curls and reverse wrist curls (http://www.muscleandstrength.com/exercises/forearms.html).

Went to dinner with some friends the other day and a (female) friend of mine randomly said, "Wow, [stkinthemud] has really big arms! They're much bigger than [one of my male friend's] arms!" As unprepared as I was for that compliment, it didn't feel bad. Now I'm rambling, so I'll stop now.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks all. I exercised the heck out of my arms yesterday and ate a bunch of soy powder. I probably don't eat enough protein in general.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I find yoga moves work well.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

For me, anyway, it has been about getting quicker faster and stronger. 

I used to kind of express myself athletically.

I've never been into body part training, just the overall goal of being more athletic

IDK...physical work is also great for building muscle, and you get paid or accomplish something

all women are beautiful...I think so anyway...how one looks physically isn't that big of a deal


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i dont care that my arms are skinny if im wearing long sleeve but in the summer i get self conscious about having to wear short sleeve, i do have weights at home but im too lazy to really put in the time and effort. but i think it would help alot.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Pita, I saw your arms, they look good to me. The key is that your arms stay proportional to your body, and since you're slim, your arms look great (nice balance of tone without being too bulky).


----------

